# mass attack drills



## Gulo (Jan 27, 2006)

recently i feel i can control my environment more if i'm inside the chaos than outside. of course i can easily be trampled because of size, but not if someone gets on the floor before me .
i'd like to hear more of your thoughts!


----------



## RachelK (Jan 27, 2006)

When we do mass attack drills with the whole class, I also prefer to be in the center rather than on the edges. I think I get hit less. But we had a discussion of this after class one day and most people agreed that it's safer on the edges. Maybe that's why I prefer the center...everyone else is moving to the edges and so the center is more open and less densely packed than the edges?
I'd also be curious to know what other people think.
All the best,
Rachel


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 27, 2006)

Non RMA person speaking

I agree that most people tend to try to get to the outside thus creating a open area in the middle. Only trouble comes when the circle collapses on you


----------



## rutherford (Jan 27, 2006)

Only seen vid, never participated.

My only comparison, since I've never been in a riot, is the mosh pit at a concert.  Is that really similar at all?

If so, the edges are certainly dangerous places.  Especially if the edge is a wall or some other barrier.  It's extremely hard to get out of a press of people when they're pushing you against something immobile.

In the center, unless you're the sole focus of the assault, it seems like there's more chance the mass will be moving in a direction other than in.  There's probably a seething, or wavelike effect which you can move with.

Eh, I'd like to try it.


----------



## Gulo (Jan 30, 2006)

rutherford said:
			
		

> Only seen vid, never participated.
> 
> My only comparison, since I've never been in a riot, is the mosh pit at a concert. Is that really similar at all?
> 
> .


 

instead of acting like human bumper cars, imagine getting pushed, punched, grabbed, locked etc. all at the same time.. but nobody really want to clobber you so yeah, i'ts fun. at least it gives my old heart a little reviving


----------



## Jackal (Jan 30, 2006)

Depends on your goal during the drill. Technically, if you're on the edge you're no longer in the fight. You can just turn and walk away. Breaking in from the outside, however, can be more difficult than moving from the center to the edge. My favorite is lying down in the middle of a mass attack pit. It's suprisingly peaceful. Most people are so concerned about getting punched in the head that they rarely take the time to stomp the guy on the floor. 

Gulo, what do you mean by "controlling your environment more"?


----------



## Gulo (Jan 31, 2006)

Jackal said:
			
		

> . Breaking in from the outside, however, can be more difficult than moving from the center to the edge. My favorite is lying down in the middle of a mass attack pit.


 
one of my goal is to protect someone who find theirself suddenly surrounded. i just got to break in and get to my target fast as i can.




> Most people are so concerned about getting punched in the head that they rarely take the time to stomp the guy on the floor.
> 
> Gulo, what do you mean by "controlling your environment more"?


 
when i'm calm i feel in control and i may be wrong to assume that. it's true most people targets the head and also the nearest which is the arm, but they are also aware of what the others are doing. 
by focusing on what is happening around me, i sort of foresee the maze that i have to go through. i can only react to what already happened. and hopefully it was'nt a weapon. 
thanks


----------

